# Plumbing Double Vanity Drain



## LowlyDIYer (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump...anyone?

My other option is to essentially remove the cleanout (not sure why it's there) and put in a sanitary tee running through the wall over to the location of the second sink. Is that allowed?


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

depends on the distance from the two sinks, center to center. i believe if it is 30 inches or less you can do what you described, otherwise you need separate traps and drains that can tie into a single vent.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Found this picture for converting a single vanity to a double.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

hammerlane said:


> Found this picture for converting a single vanity to a double.


 
That would be the correct way to pipe in that second sink... adding a sanitary tee to that stack would exceed the fixture load allowed on that line. Looks like 1 ½ ?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

fwiw.. I'll always suggest only ONE sink in a bathroom...
with that set as near to one end of the largest lavatory top as will fit in the room.


----------



## LowlyDIYer (Oct 19, 2011)

I went this route:










Distance of drain openings from center to center is 30"


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

LowlyDIYer said:


> I went this route:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think this would be the route to go: 1 double sanitary T. 

Is this acceptable whereas the previous pic with 2 single sanitary Ts overkill?

Also, what is the thing that looks like a cleanout 12" about the sanitary T for?

B


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

looks good but is it me or are the drains to high.....most rough ins...... drains 18-19"off finish floor to center of drain...21" for water lines...


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Whatever happened to the code? What code? Is there a code, who’s code, I say the code boy just the code boy. Never mind ill mind my own code. :laughing:


----------



## LowlyDIYer (Oct 19, 2011)

> Also, what is the thing that looks like a cleanout 12" about the sanitary T for?


Good question...I asked myself the same thing. It was actually in that location originally - so I left it in place. Plumbing code makes reference to clean outs being needed in certain places but this one is on the vent so it makes me scratch my head. I actually think it's because of the double sanitary tee. Nonetheless, if it was there before...it stays.


ben's plumbing: they're actually a bit lower; the drains are 17" from the floor and the supply lines are 12" and 14".


----------



## LowlyDIYer (Oct 19, 2011)

Javiles said:


> Whatever happened to the code? What code? Is there a code, who’s code, I say the code boy just the code boy. Never mind ill mind my own code. :laughing:


What exactly do you think is not up to code? 

There is no code mandate for height of drain or supply lines. There are rules of thumb and those certainly can be modified, especially to work with a given vanity. 

UPC 704.2 says, "Two fixtures set back-to back, or side-by-side within distance allowed between a trap and its vent may be served by a single vertical drainage pipe provided that each fixture wastes separately into an approved double-fixture fitting having inlet opening at the same level." So, that doesn't look to be an issue.

Also, doesn't exceed load for the drain or vent.

What else do you consider problematic?


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

LowlyDIYer said:


> What exactly do you think is not up to code?
> 
> There is no code mandate for height of drain or supply lines. There are rules of thumb and those certainly can be modified, especially to work with a given vanity.
> 
> ...


Playing devils advocate, because I do not know the code, does this situation still comply with the code considering he actually has 3 fixtures on this drain ( I believe he said 1.5") the other coming from a sink in a bathroom adjacent to this one. It outlets to the drain at a higher level then the two other sinks, and may or may not exceed the fixture capacity of this drain line.

Just a question.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

LowlyDIYer said:


> What exactly do you think is not up to code?
> 
> There is no code mandate for height of drain or supply lines. There are rules of thumb and those certainly can be modified, especially to work with a given vanity.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you need 2" for that many fixtures, and they are not plumbed together properly. The two side by side are fine, but once you throw in the third one on the back side of the wall, it's failed inspection.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

LowlyDIYer said:


> What exactly do you think is not up to code?
> 
> There is no code mandate for height of drain or supply lines. There are rules of thumb and those certainly can be modified, especially to work with a given vanity.
> 
> ...


You appear to be under UPC code since you are quoting it, I'll quote some more:

UPC706.2 - "...Double sanitary tees may be used when the barrel of fitting is at least 2 pipe sizes bigger than the largest inlet"
Therefor your fitting should be a 2x1.5x1.5x1.5 dbl san tee.

UPC Table 7-5: Maximum fixture loading on a vetical 1.5" drainage pipe = 2(except sinks & urinals)
Maximum fixture loading on a horizontal 1.5" drainage pipe= 1

According to Table 7-3 a lav is valued at 1 DFU. How many lavs do you have on that 1.5 line?

In summery:
Your dbl sant is an approved fitting but not for your application
You have overloaded the 1.5" drain line.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> UPC Table 7-5: Maximum fixture loading on a vetical 1.5" drainage pipe = 2(except sinks & urinals)
> Maximum fixture loading on a horizontal 1.5" drainage pipe= 1


That's interesting. When we switched from the UPC to Oregon Plumbing Specialty Code, 1.5" drainage was always 2 either vertical or horizontal, and 1.25" was 1 and 1.

Is that a new book?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Nope, it's actually 03. Idaho has adopted revisions too.
I bet this doesn't apply to you either- all underground waste and vent pipe shall be a minimum 2". No 1.5" allowed underground.

Sent from my DROID2 using DIY Chatroom


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

wow imust be slipping..good eyes guys thougth it was all 2" pve piping and didn't see pipe on other side.... thanks .....and good advice to homeowner...


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

I just went from a double basin to a single basin and the original plumbing looked just like what LowlyDIYer installed. The plumbing was 40 years old, so I dont know what code was back then, but we never had any issues.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok lets real picky.. not to code for the for mentioned replies, also you need a test tee at the base of that stack, why ? so you can test your new work, needs to be on a water column (test for leaks) five feet under my code.. unless you have one below unseen in that case I retract my comment. :wink:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> Nope, it's actually 03. Idaho has adopted revisions too.
> I bet this doesn't apply to you either- all underground waste and vent pipe shall be a minimum 2". No 1.5" allowed underground.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DIY Chatroom


You're correct, but we don't do it unless for some reason it will save us enough grade to stay below the concrete. (except for vents of course. No real reason that I can see to upsize a vent pipe below the slab. :huh:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Alan said:


> You're correct, but we don't do it unless for some reason it will save us enough grade to stay below the concrete. (except for vents of course. No real reason that I can see to upsize a vent pipe below the slab. :huh:


Not really sure of their reasoning either. I've done minimum 2" W&V underground since my apprentice days in the 80's, When the Washington guys cross the border it gets them every time :laughing:


----------



## LowlyDIYer (Oct 19, 2011)

TheEplumber said:


> You appear to be under UPC code since you are quoting it, I'll quote some more:
> 
> UPC706.2 - "...Double sanitary tees may be used when the barrel of fitting is at least 2 pipe sizes bigger than the largest inlet"
> Therefor your fitting should be a 2x1.5x1.5x1.5 dbl san tee.
> ...


I appreciate the reply and want to do it correctly. 

I'll try to address each question.

Actually, we are under our own MN code: https://www.revisor.mn.gov/rules/?id=4715 
In this case, I quoted the UPC code because I didn't see anything similar in MN code (either prohibiting or allowing), so I figured UPC would be more restrictive if not addressed in MN code. 

As for load, the way I read it, I can have 3 f.u. on the 1 1/2" line:
https://www.revisor.mn.gov/rules/?id=4715.2310

I have lavs 3 on the line.

If this is not allowed by my code, how should the connection look to be compliant?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

LowlyDIYer said:


> I appreciate the reply and want to do it correctly.
> 
> I'll try to address each question.
> 
> ...


TBH, I'd cover it :wink:


----------

